# Wildlife Photo Contest  $450 - accepting images



## Bryan Pereira (Aug 15, 2014)

Thought the group users might want to enter!

GuruShots.com | Live Photo Challenges


----------



## spacefuzz (Aug 15, 2014)

Bryan Pereira said:


> Thought the group users might want to enter!
> 
> GuruShots.com | Live Photo Challenges



DANGER DANGER, WARNING!  

"you hereby grant GuruShots (including all its partners and sponsors), a worldwide, royalty-free and non-exclusive license to all copyright and other intellectual property rights"

Always read the terms and conditions.


----------



## AlanKlein (Aug 15, 2014)

You picture might be worth only  that.   If you're not selling them otherwise, it could be an avenue.   Just go in with your eyes open.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope the ass cat wins.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 15, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I hope the ass cat wins.


That was a horrible image to witness at midnight.. Think of the nightmares I'll have now!

I was really enjoying the website and even entered into the competitions available, until I came back to this thread and read the royalty free license crap! Unfortunately you can't delete your entries once submitted. I should have read the terms properly..


----------



## Bryan Pereira (Aug 15, 2014)

good point, but all competitions do it including the biggest  - WILDLIFE PHOTOGRAPHER OF THE YEAR  - BBC, Im quite happy to have the BBC give me an award and publicize my work, what better way to grow your business

(6) By entering the Competition, the entrant grants to the Organisers (and the right for the Organisers to sub-licence those rights, including to BBCW) a non-exclusive, irrevocable licence to reproduce, publish and communicate to the public by any means and exhibit their awarded image(s) and copies of their awarded image(s) in all media throughout the world in relation to the Competition and the Competition Exhibition and Touring Exhibition including (but not limited to) use as set out in Clause 7 and in the context of:


----------



## SCraig (Aug 15, 2014)

Bryan Pereira said:


> good point, but all competitions do it including the biggest  - WILDLIFE PHOTOGRAPHER OF THE YEAR  - BBC, Im quite happy to have the BBC give me an award and publicize my work, what better way to grow your business
> 
> (6) By entering the Competition, the entrant grants to the Organisers (and the right for the Organisers to sub-licence those rights, including to BBCW) a non-exclusive, irrevocable licence to reproduce, publish and communicate to the public by any means and exhibit their awarded image(s) and copies of their awarded image(s) in all media throughout the world in relation to the Competition and the Competition Exhibition and Touring Exhibition including (but not limited to) use as set out in Clause 7 and in the context of:



But if you don't actually win then you get nothing and have just given away a photograph with worldwide royalty-free rights that they can then sell.  What better way to get a bunch of free photographs to do with as you please?


----------



## sm4him (Aug 15, 2014)

SCraig said:


> Bryan Pereira said:
> 
> 
> > good point, but all competitions do it including the biggest  - WILDLIFE PHOTOGRAPHER OF THE YEAR  - BBC, Im quite happy to have the BBC give me an award and publicize my work, what better way to grow your business
> ...



Yeah, I don't mind too much IF it's a really big name (like BBC) AND if it only applies to actually winning entries (I can't tell whether that's the case for either of these from what's been posted, and I don't want to take the time to go look just now).
If the competition sponsor is big enough AND they only get non-exclusive rights to winning entries, then sure, I'd do it.
But just about ANY competition that states they get the sorts of rights described here for all photos entered&#8230;no thanks.


----------



## Bryan Pereira (Aug 15, 2014)

SCraig said:


> Bryan Pereira said:
> 
> 
> > good point, but all competitions do it including the biggest  - WILDLIFE PHOTOGRAPHER OF THE YEAR  - BBC, Im quite happy to have the BBC give me an award and publicize my work, what better way to grow your business
> ...




Very true, any competition could. so don't enter, as an earlier comment said just go in with your eyes open , watermark and send in a low res file.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 15, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Yeah, I don't mind too much IF it's a really big name (like BBC) AND if it only applies to actually winning entries (I can't tell whether that's the case for either of these from what's been posted, and I don't want to take the time to go look just now).
> If the competition sponsor is big enough AND they only get non-exclusive rights to winning entries, then sure, I'd do it.
> But just about ANY competition that states they get the sorts of rights described here for all photos entered&#8230;no thanks.



Exactly what I was thinking! To add one more point to it, most of the competitions that I've ever participated(not sure of BBC) into specifically mention that we are granting them royalty free license for using the images in promotional contents for the competition only. It just doesn't make any sense to me otherwise. 

No offence meant to you Brian, I like your work and even enjoyed the layout of the website until this.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 15, 2014)

*sniff*  *sniff*  So... that's what "rights grab" smells like!


----------



## Bryan Pereira (Aug 15, 2014)

All  is good, people are free to enter or not. its a matter of risk balance.



Raj_55555 said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I don't mind too much IF it's a really big name (like BBC) AND if it only applies to actually winning entries (I can't tell whether that's the case for either of these from what's been posted, and I don't want to take the time to go look just now).
> ...


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 15, 2014)

Nope, not even once!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 15, 2014)

Ohhh... this is priceless:  "_*DISCOVER HOW GOOD YOUR PHOTOTS REALLY!  Try - first photo:  Save 25%, only $6.65 / photo*_"  So, for only $6.65 (Plus PayPal fees I assume) I can get someone to critique my image?  Wow...  think of all the money I could have spent.  If my PP account wasn't hosed right now, I'd be very tempted to give this a try just for s**ts and giggles!!!!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 15, 2014)

I couldn't find who owns the site, no location, not a name of a person (maybe it's on there, I just didn't see it). I did find GuruShots Reviews, where 'pros' will review user submitted photos, and that site shows a location in Boston. I looked on the website of the State of Massachusetts' Sec'y of State and can't find them as a registered business under that name.

The terms on their review site state under GuruShots Use of Data that they may transfer, rent, or sell their database to subsidiaries of its holding company (whoever that may be, if I knew maybe that's who I should be looking up). Their Use of Data policy was appalling to me in what members' info. they may obtain and share and use. 

I don't imagine these sites will change their Terms as long as people continue to agree to them and use these sites in the hope of winning a prize.

Bryan you're right people don't have to use the site and I hope they don't. Just because 'all' the competitions do this kind of thing doesn't mean we all have to go along with them.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 15, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Ohhh... this is priceless:  "_*DISCOVER HOW GOOD YOUR PHOTOTS REALLY!  Try - first photo:  Save 25%, only $6.65 / photo*_"  So, for only $6.65 (Plus PayPal fees I assume) I can get someone to critique my image?  Wow...  think of all the money I could have spent.  If my PP account wasn't hosed right now, I'd be very tempted to give this a try just for s**ts and giggles!!!!


It is ???  I just sent you $100 too via paypal ?!?!?!
Can you kindly please send me back $100 in cash.  small bills.  American money too, no Canadian stuff.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 15, 2014)

That's the site I was talking about John, but I hadn't gotten to the pricing yet, thanks for sparing me from having to read it myself! (Although I did take a look to see what part of the site you were on.) Hmm they all seem to have gotten ratings of 8's 9's and 10's...


----------



## tirediron (Aug 15, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh... this is priceless: "_*DISCOVER HOW GOOD YOUR PHOTOTS REALLY! Try - first photo: Save 25%, only $6.65 / photo*_" So, for only $6.65 (Plus PayPal fees I assume) I can get someone to critique my image? Wow... think of all the money I could have spent. If my PP account wasn't hosed right now, I'd be very tempted to give this a try just for s**ts and giggles!!!!
> ...



You'll get it in porcupine pelts and like it Mister!  :greenpbl:


----------



## tirediron (Aug 15, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> That's the site I was talking about John, but I hadn't gotten to the pricing yet, thanks for sparing me from having to read it myself! (Although I did take a look to see what part of the site you were on.) Hmm they all seem to have gotten ratings of 8's 9's and 10's...


There's a few 6's & 7's which are mostly truly appalling, but yeah, there are an awful lot of 9.x and 10s.  Some realllly good photographers list on that 'site, or so it would seem.  If you want a chuckle, have a look at their idea of "top rated"!  I wonder how that works; do the "experts" get part of that fee or what?


----------



## sm4him (Aug 15, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Ohhh... this is priceless:  "_*DISCOVER HOW GOOD YOUR PHOTOTS REALLY!  Try - first photo:  Save 25%, only $6.65 / photo*_"  So, for only $6.65 (Plus PayPal fees I assume) I can get someone to critique my image?  Wow...  think of all the money I could have spent.  If my PP account wasn't hosed right now, I'd be very tempted to give this a try just for s**ts and giggles!!!!




Okay, wait. So...you PAY them for the privilege of giving them rights to your photos, and in exchange you get some random people on the internet to tell you whether or not your photos are any good?  Who wouldn't love that?!?!


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 15, 2014)

tirediron said:


> *sniff*  *sniff*  So... that's what "rights grab" smells like!



Huh..  actually I thought it smelled a little more like this:

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-zoVxv6Ktp4g/UjmnzfYz0TI/AAAAAAAAGVE/iDX38x5rTR4/s1600/bull****.jpg


----------



## tirediron (Aug 15, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Huh..  actually I thought it smelled a little more like this:  http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-zoVxv6Ktp4g/UjmnzfYz0TI/AAAAAAAAGVE/iDX38x5rTR4/s1600/bull****.jpg


Apparently it's not fly-time!


----------



## Overread (Aug 15, 2014)

sm4him said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh... this is priceless:  "_*DISCOVER HOW GOOD YOUR PHOTOTS REALLY!  Try - first photo:  Save 25%, only $6.65 / photo*_"  So, for only $6.65 (Plus PayPal fees I assume) I can get someone to critique my image?  Wow...  think of all the money I could have spent.  If my PP account wasn't hosed right now, I'd be very tempted to give this a try just for s**ts and giggles!!!!
> ...



Sad part is the reviews are not even that detailed nor cohesive as it seems each photo is assessed by several different photographers in different "key areas". So yeah its a "pay X get a feelgood with some critique". Heck if we charged that much for crits here we'd all be millionaires Rodders!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 15, 2014)

sm4him said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh... this is priceless:  "_*DISCOVER HOW GOOD YOUR PHOTOTS REALLY!  Try - first photo:  Save 25%, only $6.65 / photo*_"  So, for only $6.65 (Plus PayPal fees I assume) I can get someone to critique my image?  Wow...  think of all the money I could have spent.  If my PP account wasn't hosed right now, I'd be very tempted to give this a try just for s**ts and giggles!!!!
> ...



Yeah...  really!  Can you imagine if there was a place where you could get random Internet people to tell if you what they thought of your photos for nothing?


----------



## snerd (Aug 15, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> I couldn't find who owns the site, no location, not a name of a person (maybe it's on there, I just didn't see it).......



https://who.godaddy.com/whoisstd.as...O9164vR0gmWzcjCUlY2/YbjklIjBvUk9v2Ymm4GQexStM


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 15, 2014)

tirediron said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



By God, just imagine going one step further and have them offer legal advice of extremely dubious quality to boot!  Dear lord, that place would be a gold mine I tell you.!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 15, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...


Whatta concept...  that idea is darn crazy, why... it just might work!


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 15, 2014)

tirediron said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



It might.. but only if you can find people dumb enough to work for porcupine pelts.  Hmmm....


----------



## BillM (Aug 16, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> It might.. but only if you can find people dumb enough to work for porcupine pelts.  Hmmm....



I like porcupine pelts :heart:


----------

